# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Slicer Issue or STL model issue...not sure.

## Gymanji

I've modified a model from thingiverse (a medallion, attached).  It seems to be sliced to print 'on edge'  even when it's layed flat.  Not sure how to fix it or where the issue actually lies.  The design requires filament changes to change colors which is why it needs to print flat.  Not to mention, printing a flat disc on edge seems a poor idea.

Any advice?  I did load the model onto makeprintabe.com and the output was still showing to print on edge.

----------


## fred_dot_u

I loaded it into my slicer (Simplify3D) and ran a preview. It shows that a bit less than one third of the model is the first layer, a bit more on the second and the rest on layers three and four before there's a complete surface. I used the feature in S3D to place the surface on the bed, which effectively removed the tilt. I loaded it into Prusa Slicer which also does the "place on bed" and does some repair.

The model is greatly improved, but has many flaws, some of which I am unable to identify.

I've attached the current version.

----------


## Gymanji

Wow Fred, thanks!  Iwas initially using Creality's slicer. Now I have Ultimaker Cura.  I'll have to get a copy of the Prusa Slicer.  The model preview looks great, I'll let you know how the print goes.  Thanks again.

Jim

----------


## fred_dot_u

I'm not hopeful about your results. Once it was "flatted" and repaired by PrusaSlicer and exported, I ran the preview and there are faces where I don't think there should be faces. In Meshmixer, the automatic repair ripped big chunks from the model. Now that I've typed this, I remembered that Netfabb has an online repair service (free!) so I pumped the model into that. It appears that all the flaws have been repaired with great results. File attached:

----------


## curious aardvark

there is an awful lot that you can do in a good slicer. 

One of the real basics to learn should be model manipulation in a slicer.

there won't always be such good hearted people as fred around :-)

----------

